# Market wether weight



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

I have a wether that will be 3 months old next week and I was wondering if he should weigh 53lbs is that to much or not enough weight for his age ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

I forgot to mention he's a boer and he's on pasture hay feed and still in weaning process so he still gets some milk from momma 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

It depends on your goal/target weight and when you need to be there. If he's just a market goat, fast growing is good (less time on feed). If he's a show goat and your fair/show is several months away, you will need to monitor him closely for weight and fat cover.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Well I guess I meant market level show wether and our fist show isn't until October but our majors don't really start until January - march 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I would say a lot of exercise is in this goats future if you want him right for January shows.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Yes definitely the good thing is he already has a bit of natural muscling 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Love to see a few pics when you get a chance.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

I can try to get some tomorrow he needs shaved to see what muscling he does have that and he doesn't brace a whole lot 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Still in the process of halter breaking so he was being a butt when trying to get him set up and he was peeing on the profile pictures but feel free to critique him

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I can not critique for you...but he looks nice to me. I love his coloring!!!!


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

springkids said:


> I can not critique for you...but he looks nice to me. I love his coloring!!!!


Thanks & his mom has the same coloring except shes a paint

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

midlothianffa said:


> Thanks & his mom has the same coloring except shes a paint
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


OOOhhhhhh, I bet she is a looker!


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

This is his mom we don't know who is dad is tho because the man we bought her from said he didn't know if his buck got to her or not but our buck didn't seem to interested when we brought her home either lol 














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I'd say his weight is pretty good for his frame at this age. Good length of body, good feet and legs. Would like to see him opened up in his skeleton a bit more. Overall, a nice project.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

BCG said:


> I'd say his weight is pretty good for his frame at this age. Good length of body, good feet and legs. Would like to see him opened up in his skeleton a bit more. Overall, a nice project.


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

